# Excel 2007 very slow to copy



## dazzledoc (Jun 14, 2010)

I have a problem that only affects some of my finance spreadsheets. In my other spreadsheets cutting, copying is instantaneous and scrolling is immediate. In the affected spreadsheets cutting or copying of even one cell takes about 30 seconds. Scrolling of a page with about 300 rows is also noticeably delayed. The data in the affected workbooks has been copied and pasted from a finance website (my credit card). If I copy and paste within the worksheet I get the same problem even when I paste values only and then try to copy those. I have tried creating a new workbook and pasting only values but the problem is the same. If I write new data in the affected sheet I have the same issue with cutting and copying. If I create a new sheet in the affected workbook and enter new data then it does not have the problem. I realise that it is a problem with the data downloaded but I do not have the problem with data downloaded from my bank website in another spreadsheet. On the website there is no other option to get the data other than copying it from the screen. My OS is Win XP SP3. I would appreciate any help to solve this frustrating problem. Thank you
Phil


----------



## pcs365_13 (May 14, 2010)

Excel 2007 Very Slow to Copy, Paste, etc. 
-----------------------------------------

Search for excel.xlb, *.qat and *.pip. Try searching and renaming this files. Check if excel works.

If still it doesn't work than, Click on Start > Contorl panel> programs > programs & features> Select office 2007> Change> click on drop down of excel and make it NOT AVAILABLE.

Click on Start > Run > regedit > hit Enter


Take back and then delete the EXCEL FOLDERS under following registry keys:


Browse to HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Office
Browse to HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Office
Browse to HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Microsoft\Office

Note: Take backup of registry before doing anything. 

Start> control panel> programs> programs & features> highlight office 2007> change> click on drop down of excel and make it AVAILABLE.


If the its doesn't work you can check the links of microsoft to download a hotfixes for office excel 2007 

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/938538 

or if it still doesn't work check the microsoft links to repair the office excel 2007 

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/938538 

Hope it works for you, let us know.


----------



## dazzledoc (Jun 14, 2010)

Thank you for the reply. Results as follows:

excel.xlb not found, excel.qat renamed, *.pip brought up 36 files (I have Office 2003 as well as 2007 installed). Renamed the excel .pip files. Clicked on an excel file and the program was reinstalled. Tried copying with the problem file and it works properly - excellent. Thank you very much for that.

The other irritation still exists - scrolling with long lists seems to be delayed. I was unable to continue down your instructions because in control panel I cannot see 'programs'. I did not want to change registry settings without following the complete instructions.

Unfortunately, after the original post, I discovered that I have a problem with Office Clipboard. It contains 24 items dating back to May but I cannot paste any or delete any. If I copy a new item either in excel or word it does not appear on the clipboard but I can paste it - only one item at a time. Have you any ideas on how to fix these two remaining problems?

I will post the clipboard problem as a separate item as it may ineterst other people as a standalone.

Phil


----------



## pcs365_13 (May 14, 2010)

Are you using Windows XP? Control Panel>Program options is avialable in Windows 7. 
I am not sure how to do that in XP, give me some time to find a fix in XP?

Here is a SP2 for MS-Office 2007 give a try on this. 
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...18-79EA-46C6-8A81-9DB49B4AB6E5&displaylang=en


Regarding Clipboard issue you try this links. 
http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/w...y-using-the-office-clipboard-HA010163602.aspx


----------

